

Siri vs. Google Search (Jelly Bean) - espeed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDsOtdRtG0Q#!

======
funkiee
I wonder a bit if the speed comparison has anything to do with the servers
that are being hit for the processing on Google's side aren't being hit nearly
as much as on Apple's side. Beta product versus Release product.

